# Whistler after the olympics



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

djsaad1 said:


> Really want to go to whistler this year but don't want to go when it's packed with people because of the olympics. Do you think it will still be pretty packed a few weeks after the olympics?


from what i have heard its really not supposed to be overly packed for they olympics, resorts that host the winter olympics typically see a decrease in rider's

probably because everyone is thinking like you 

im heading up a few weeks beforehand, i know during the olympics they will have a few runs closed which would def be one of the downfalls of going during that time


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Bah, none of their better runs will be closed down. . . Just do a little hiking at the top before each run and I am sure you'll have some great lines still.

Atleast that's what I am hoping cus I will be there.

I'm more worried about the traffic.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm sure all available lodging is booked during the Olympics. Para Olympics happen after the Olympics are over so it will still be busy into March. I think the best time to go would be January or right now. Great deals to be had if you want to go before Christmas break.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Lodging of course is sky high before and during olympics and I would personally anticipate those prices slowly dropping after the publicity of the world seeing the resort. There may be some that go to normal lodging rates, but those would be the business owners who have their head up their ass.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Is there ever a time Whistler/Blackcomb is not packed with people?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

freshy said:


> Is there ever a time Whistler/Blackcomb is not packed with people?


right now since most people who would go to whistler aren't going because they want to avoid the olympic masses (which don't exist right now)


----------

